# daiwa 15' emcast casting rod???



## blackbeard (Mar 24, 2009)

Im looking into getting a real casting rod for my casting reel ( I have been using a spinning rod which is all I have right now). If anyone has any input on this rod in particular or any suggestions for other budget minded 15'ers. I know some might say that you don't need a 15' rod but I have one currently for my Mitchell 406 and it works well for me. All input welcome.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

can,t beat em for the price,but to get real distance it's going to take more money.They don't have alot of power. I am planing on fishing tommorrow EOP , lets sling some lead. Look for a white tundra with white shell.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Ocean Master rods are good bang for the buck. How far are you looking to toss?


----------



## blackbeard (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess as far as distance goes the answer would be as far as I need to. Sometimes in the early morning I am a little hesitant to wade out to the first bar to get a good deep cast so if practicing longer casting with the right equipment can keep me dry when I dont want to wade out then it seems like it would be a good setup.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Best bang for your buck possible? Pick up a Penn 525 Mag and you can interchange that reel with your spinning reel on this rod: http://www.torquedsolutions.com/fishingflea/ItemFS.aspx?item=-51490186

Get the OM12SSM. It's a 12ft rod capable of throwing 3-6oz of weight. Load it up with 17lb Suffix Tritanium line. And remember to have a shockleader of 10lb test per ounce of weight that you throw. I usually throw 4oz with this rod and can consistently reach the distances that I need to. This is the easy BassPro solution.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Dittos to Ivaries idea sounds like a really good deal. Check out Peir and surf.com distance casting, there are some great posts on this subject.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

I also have the OM 12 footer paired with a Daiwa Saltist.........love it......prior to the OM rod, I was using a 15 footer.....nice rod, but couldn't compare to the power the OM has..........I have been really impressed with the OM series of rods from bass pro


----------

